

Spontaneous creation of the universe from nothing - p4bl0
http://arxiv.org/abs/1404.1207

======
p4bl0
I linked the arXiv paper because I felt it was what deserve credit, but I'm
not able to apprehend it fully. A more muggle-friendly version of the story is
available here: [https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/a-mathematical-
pro...](https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/a-mathematical-proof-that-
the-universe-could-have-formed-spontaneously-from-nothing-ed7ed0f304a3)

